# Mathews downforce rest



## Mattyv97 (Mar 30, 2009)

I use the Mathews Downforce and i love it!!! i think its the best rest i have used yet. I also have it on my Monster XLR8. it works great on it, super fast dropaway. it comes setup and tuned pretty much to every Mathews Bow. there nice and the best thing is there a Mathews and they warranty there Products. i would recommend this rest to you specially if your shooting a Mathews


----------



## SCFox (Dec 11, 2005)

I've played around with quite a few different rests. I have the Downforce on my Apex and love it.

SCFox


----------



## Glenredhawk (May 24, 2007)

I have one on my Reezen. I have had no problems. Tunes easy and looks good on the bow! I recommend it highly.


----------



## Stavos (Jan 17, 2010)

*Mathews Downforce*

I've use this rest for a couple years now, first on my S2 then on my Reezen. It tunes super easy, adjustments are so easy. I did have to increase the down pressure on the rest while it was on my Reezen to maintain arrow clearance due to the speed difference between the S2 and Reezen.

Note I used Beman ICS 400 Hunter Elites on the S2 and Easton Flatliner 400 on the Reezen so the arrow weight difference could have played a role as well.

Either way you can't go wrong with the Downforce.


----------

